# Tetra SafeStart with Bio-Spira bacteria



## SGT Z (Jul 7, 2010)

I bought this stuff to speed up my new tank cycling. The directions are very simple:

1. Shake well before use.
2. Add entire bottle to aquarium.
3. Place fish in aquarium.

I was a little skeptical, so I didn't add the fish right away. First I added the river rocks covered in clams, barnacles, and moss that I mentioned in another thread. Then about 6 hours later I added 6 neon tetras. That was yesterday. Today all the fish are still alive and seem fine. About 24 hours after adding the SafeStart I added one of my older fish, some small African Cichlid that I haven't bothered to identify yet. He's not very big so I haven't named him yet because I think Oscar will eat him someday.

So far so good. This stuff was supposed to work "immediately", so I'm only going to wait a couple more days before adding Oscar. A couple of days after that I'll add Goldie the Blood Parrot. In a couple of weeks, so long as everything is still good I'll add my favorite fish, Sucky the common pleco.

This stuff is supposed to work right away, so so far so good. Only time will tell.


----------



## SGT Z (Jul 7, 2010)

I got impatient, and since this stuff was supposed to work immediately, all my fish have been in the new tank for a while now. I have their old bio-wheel filter on the back of the new tank along with the new canister filter so they have some established bacteria to go along with whatever was in the bottle, whatever was growing on the rocks I collected from the river, and whatever was growing on the little rocks from their old tank. No unnatural deaths yet, everyone is eating good, and everyone is acting "normal". Whatever normal is for fish. We all know how quirky our fish can be.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

So you moved the old filter with the fish? Even without the stuff in the bottle, you'd have at worst a "mini-cycle". So you are golden.


----------

